# TAOTNBTTHO 2008 (not entirely official)



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

AO2008TNBTTHO2008 is The Arnaud Open 2008 The Night Before The The Hague Open 2008 

In order to compete you need to have stayed at my place before, or get an invitation.
Transport can probably be arranged, food and drinks will be supplied, puzzles need to be brought by the competitior (but I have a "few" spares that can be borrowed)

Unofficial official events will be: Everything that is in the weekly competition
Even more unofficial events will be: Team-whatever-we-can-come-up-with
Even more unofficial then the other even more unofficial events will be: Stepmania and watching youtube/dumpert movies while listening to Luther VanDross and Kate Voegele
And other events can be added if at least 1 competitor is willing to perform it.

Please subscribe through this thread, or send me a PM if you plan on coming or think you are entitled for an invitation

Transport from my place to the The Hague Open 2008 will be arranged as much as possible.

Final warning: Don't expect 8 hours of sleep, but bring some sleeping material with you. I only have enough for 6 people.


----------



## Ton (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I will be at the TTO2008TNBTTHO2008, since I need the 8 hours of sleep 

But I can borrow some stackpods for your event, I have two and I am sure Rama and Marie will offer them


----------



## Bryan (Nov 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Transport can probably be arranged


Should I PM you where you could send my plane ticket? 



AvGalen said:


> And other events can be added if at least 1 competitor is willing to perform it.


Actually, it's much easier to add events that no one competes in because they take such little time. Your "artificial" restrictions are simply making it more difficult for yourself.

Will you take plenty of pictures? Furthermore, will you post them?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

Aaaaaaargh. The first reaction is a negative one. I quickly need to change that:

Arnaud says: I will be there at the TAOTNBTTHO 2008.

(and stackpods from Maria and "son of Maria" will be greatly appreciated. Especially if they bring them in person and only take them back the next day)



Bryan said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Transport can probably be arranged
> ...



You never stayed at my place (as far as I know), so you weren't invited 
You are right about the events with 0 competitors. Those will also be allowed.
And pictures/movies will probably be taken, but only put online if they are "safe for work"


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't come to the The Hague Open but I might actually come to the AO2008TNBTTHO2008 

I better start practicing Magic-from-a-random-scramble, which is going to be one of the unofficial events, surely.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> I can't come to the The Hague Open but I might actually come to the AO2008TNBTTHO2008
> 
> I better start practicing Magic-from-a-random-scramble, which is going to be one of the unofficial events, surely.



Great!

This time could you say something other than "What are you doing here?" when you enter my house? (sorry for the confusion last weekend)

Magic-from-a-random-scramble now has 1 vote. Anyone dares to do Master-Magic-from-a-random-scramble?


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd have loved to come but I can't  

Events with 0 competitors are allowed, but will events with a negative number of competitors be allowed?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> I'd have loved to come but I can't
> 
> Events with 0 competitors are allowed, but will events with a negative number of competitors be allowed?





I guess we won't be having "feetsolving a megaminx while completely drunk". Or maybe I can convince Erik. He seems to like feetsolving, megaminx and drinking.

How would you propose we do a negative number of competitors? Maybe you could do some of the events from another location?


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 17, 2008)

As already said I will come and bring Raffael and Jens with me


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> As already said I will come and bring Raffael and Jens with me



Do Raffael and Jens have an invitation


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 17, 2008)

I will be in Lyon on friday evening so I can do some of the events 
I need to leave Lyon early on saturday morning so I can't come just to the
AO2008TNBTTHO2008 and not to the The Hague open.
If you give me the scrambles on msn I can compete, maybe not all the night because I have a roommate  So I'd like megaminx to be not too late


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> I will be in Lyon on friday evening so I can do some of the events
> I need to leave Lyon early on saturday morning so I can't come just to the
> AO2008TNBTTHO2008 and not to the The Hague open.
> If you give me the scrambles on msn I can compete, maybe not all the night because I have a roommate  So I'd like megaminx to be not too late



I am not sure all events will have scrambles, but I will try to send you as many as possible. I can't make any promises about megaminx-times, but it isn't called the NIGHT before.... without reason. I am expecting many simultaneous results though.


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2008)

I will only be there in spirit unfortunately. I now have Kate Voegele and Luther Vandross on my computer though, so I can have the same music.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Sébastien_Auroux said:
> 
> 
> > As already said I will come and bring Raffael and Jens with me
> ...



As I already asked you for both of them: yes


----------



## Jens (Nov 18, 2008)

So would that be ok? I don't want to impose myself to you, but i surely would like to come


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

Summary so far:

*Coming:*
Arnaud
Lars
Sébastien
Raffael
Jens
Erik


*Not coming:*
Ton
Laetitia
Joey
Charlie


Erik:
btw ik register me hierbij voor AO2008TNBTTHO2008 (by the way, I register for AO2008TNBTTHO2008)
en ik vote voor alle events die je maar kan verzinnen (and I vote for all events you can make up)

Arnaud:
"Most cubes solved while driving to Charlie's place, picking her up, and driving back to the competition venue"? 

Erik:
 ok 

Arnaud:
Switching cores back and forth between a V7-White and a V7-Black 

Erik:
 

Arnaud:
feet-megaminx-drunk 

Erik:
ok 

Arnaud:
memo-sleep-solveblindfolded 

Erik:
 

Arnaud:
one-handed-stepmania, other-handed-magic-restringing 
Speaking in Dutch for as long as possible, without using engelse woorden (for some reason, Erik and I always end up speaking English)

Erik:


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 19, 2008)

my favourites are the drive to charlie's house.... (obviously) and the speak in dutch! i can wow you with my knowledge of strange vocabulary


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2008)

joey's too! Its only 5 hours from charlie's!

I remember when everyone had gone to bed, most people were sleeping. I was just laying in bed, hearing Erik and Arnaud speak english for around an hour(it was only those two!)
Erik: wait! why are we speaking english??
Arnaud: we really should speak dutch.
Joey: noo, im listening to your conversation! xP


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 19, 2008)

HAVE YOU SEEN MY WOODEN LEG?!! oh my god i still have nightmares about that :'(


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

I am curious to all the Dutch you and Joey have picked up. So far most I have heard from both of you was "jouw kleren zouden geweldig staan op een hoopje naast mijn bed" (no translation )

And maybe if you send me your addresses I can find a nice route to pick both of you up. Or we make it a race where one team picks up Joey, the other team picks up Charlie and........ oh well, just leave that island and come live with me. I hereby adopt both of you

[note to self: The English like to listen in to conversations while pretending to be sleeping]
[note to Charlie: Be carefull about scary stories. You know what comes after scary and before more scary]


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 19, 2008)

i have been trying to talk to lars in some dutch! although it takes so long for me to form a sentence i get a bit frustrated and just say it in english  

i like the racing idea, although i think it might be quicker to mine... i will have all of my possessions packed. you may need a lorry though, i have a lot of possessions. i also refuse to leave napoleon, you must adopt him too. and felix. 

[note to arnaud: i just saw a picture of you at the geneva open wearing a jumper!!! what!! i have never seen such a thing! actually, i've never seen you wear anything that wasn't orange ]


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 19, 2008)

I challenge Erik on "longest 4x4 session with parity=martini" 

I would also be interested in some 6x6 events like "largest amount of piece coming out of a single pop" or "long popping"


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> i have been trying to talk to lars in some dutch! although it takes so long for me to form a sentence i get a bit frustrated and just say it in english
> 
> i like the racing idea, although i think it might be quicker to mine... i will have all of my possessions packed. you may need a lorry though, i have a lot of possessions. i also refuse to leave napoleon, you must adopt him too. and felix.
> 
> [note to arnaud: i just saw a picture of you at the geneva open wearing a jumper!!! what!! i have never seen such a thing! actually, i've never seen you wear anything that wasn't orange ]



You will be soooo scared when I actually stand in front of your door some day . I will make sure I wear something orange (with my name on it) so you will recognise me. I was incognito in Geneva. Last time I was there I entered and left the country without permission and I didn't want to take any risks ending up in a vault (Swiss version of jail)

Napoleon and Felix can also be adopted if they agree. I always wanted a big family. I just imagined a harem, not a family of ugly dolls.

And we don't need to organise anything special for 6x6x6 popping. That will just happen anyway. I had a 90% cube pop yesterday in the train (NOT recommended). The other 10% was the core and the pieces I held in my hand that were partly connected to the cube

PS: Joey and Charlie, don't forget to send me your addresses


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 19, 2008)

Charlie, Arnaud was wearing something not orange, but there was orange (not a lot, but there was) on his jumper 

For the 6x6x6, there should be an artistic mark from 0.0 to 6.0, like in figure skating, judging the artistic-ness of the pop(s)


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> Charlie, Arnaud was wearing something not orange, but there was orange (not a lot, but there was) on his jumper
> 
> For the 6x6x6, there should be an artistic mark from 0.0 to 6.0, like in figure skating, judging the artistic-ness of the pop(s)



I already had the feeling that you girls were checking me out. Now I know for sure 

And I love that idea for judging 6x6x6's on a 0-to-6-scale


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2008)

I almost never pop on 6x6 :|


----------



## Ton (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I will make some statistics for the Den Hague Open , I need to know how the 6x6 and 7x7 behave during competition conditions. For me it will be decisive if I will schedule 6x6 and 7x7 events for future competitions. 

How did the 6x6 and 7x7 perform during the German V-cube competitions? And during the demo's in Zwolle? I realy like to know.... please send me your report by email ....


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

Why by mail?

German V-Cube day: Almost everyone popped at least once. Dan Cohen popped at least once....... a minute

Demo's in Zwolle: No competition pressure, but about 1 pop every 30 minutes.

Brussel Summer Open 2008: Pop's turned a 4 minute 6x6x6 reduction into a 7 minute solve.

Weekly competition: I have gotten used to 1-piece-pops on 7x7x7, but inner-pieces-pops on 6x6x6 kill my times, mood and look-ahead


----------



## TMOY (Nov 19, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> And we don't need to organise anything special for 6x6x6 popping. That will just happen anyway. I had a 90% cube pop yesterday in the train (NOT recommended). The other 10% was the core and the pieces I held in my hand that were partly connected to the cube


Now I understand why you think reduction is so fast. Reducing your 6^3 to a 0^3 that way is actually a very very fast method.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

TMOY said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > And we don't need to organise anything special for 6x6x6 popping. That will just happen anyway. I had a 90% cube pop yesterday in the train (NOT recommended). The other 10% was the core and the pieces I held in my hand that were partly connected to the cube
> ...





Actually, it turns it into 6 1x0x0's. Reducing it this way is really impressive. One moment it looks nothing like 6 1x0x0's, but I have a theory that it takes at most 1 turn (in QTM) to turn it into 6 1x0x0's. Sometimes it even requires just 0.2 turns (in QTM).


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 19, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I had a 90% cube pop yesterday in the train (NOT recommended). The other 10% was the core and the pieces I held in my hand that were partly connected to the cube



That's why I seriously never ever do 6^3 in a train! 

Did you really manage to recover all the pieces?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 90% cube pop yesterday in the train (NOT recommended). The other 10% was the core and the pieces I held in my hand that were partly connected to the cube
> ...



This time I recovered all the pieces. I also managed to put it back together while in another train.
I have never lost a 6x6x6 piece, but I have lost a 7x7x7 piece in a Greece restaurant. V-Cubes was kind enough to supply me with the missing piece in Essen.

I have learned that 3x3x3_bf, magics, 6x6x6 and relays are really hard to do in a train.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 19, 2008)

The only big pop I ever had in a train was with an Eastsheen 5^3. With 6^3 I rarely pop more than three pieces anyway.


----------



## Ton (Nov 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Why by mail?
> 
> German V-Cube day: Almost everyone popped at least once. Dan Cohen popped at least once....... a minute
> 
> ...



Hmm maybe I will change the format for Den Hague open to 3 attempts with a mean of 2 so the worse time does not count. A pop will affect the end result to much if a POP occurs in a mean of 3.We could also do a best of 3.


----------



## KoenHeltzel (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Arnaud,

Thanks a lot for the invitation, but I can't make it.
Sounds like you guys are gonna have a lot of fun tonight and tomorrow 

Good luck & have fun 

Koen


----------



## Erik (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm at TAOTNBTTHO 2008 now, but nobody is here yet!
Not even Arnaud   
So.. how can I be on his computer then?  that's a question for you but not for me


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm still at work right now. Will be there in a few hours 

Oh, and I will go to the THO after all!

Is there also going to be a TAOTN*A*TTHO 2008?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 28, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> ...Is there also going to be a TAOTN*A*TTHO 2008?


yes


----------



## joey (Nov 28, 2008)

Erik said:


> I'm at TAOTNBTTHO 2008 now, but nobody is here yet!
> Not even Arnaud
> So.. how can I be on his computer then?  that's a question for you but not for me



Could I be a part of this?


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm in Lyon. I'm not in my room, because this morning I forgot my keys, and my roommate is not here...
BUT I have lots of cubes (and also some dodecahedrons, and a tetrahedron) with me, so if you want me to compete, I can 

YES, I think to take cubes with me but not keys


----------



## TMOY (Nov 30, 2008)

Just get a megaminx keychain and I bet you will never forget your keys anymore


----------

